# Grip question



## nky1129 (Nov 3, 2008)

Bought a Glock 19 last weekend and finally got to spend some quality time with it yesterday. I'd shot one several times before, but just to test the feel and whatnot. After firing off 100 shots at three different paper targets, I noticed a troubling trend. At 15 yards I was reasonably (I'm new to this) accurate, putting roughly 75% in or damn close to the 5" center circle. But when I pushed it back to 25 or 30 yards, 80% were high and to the right. 

Here's my question: Does this sound like a grip issue, or perhaps a sight problem? I expected there to be growing pains, but was just surprised that almost all of my misses missed in the same way.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I think you should move the target in closer. When you can group your shots well at 7 yards, then start moving the target out...slowly...

-Jeff-


----------



## nky1129 (Nov 3, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I think you should move the target in closer. When you can group your shots well at 7 yards, then start moving the target out...slowly...
> 
> -Jeff-


I know. I tried sticking to the short distances, but got a little embarrassed when I realized my target was easily twice as close as everyone else there. Stupid of me, I know. Mostly I just want to be as prepared as possible. I have a standard training class taught by a local PO next week and then the CC class later this month or early next, and I'm trying to avoid being the dumb kid in class.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

nky1129 said:


> I know. I tried sticking to the short distances, but got a little embarrassed when I realized my target was easily twice as close as everyone else there. Stupid of me, I know. Mostly I just want to be as prepared as possible. I have a standard training class taught by a local PO next week and then the CC class later this month or early next, and I'm trying to avoid being the dumb kid in class.


These classes deal with self-defense distances, and 7 yards is good for that. This is a very common issue that I have seen with new shooters at various ranges I've been to. You can tell they keep moving their target out to feed their ego because someone else has their target further than yours. Who cares what everyone else thinks. Worry about yourself, and improving your own shooting. Shooting at 25 or 30 yards is definitely not going to facilitate improvement.

-Jeff-:smt1099


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Who cares what everyone else thinks. Worry about yourself, and improving your own shooting.
> -Jeff-:smt1099


+1 :smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

It's a lot easier to see your mistakes and correct them when you are a little closer. then you can correct the mistakes and you will be able to move to wherever you want then.:smt023


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Shooting at 25 or 30 yards is definitely not going to facilitate improvement.
> -Jeff-:smt1099


Nor is it considered self defense distance.:mrgreen:


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I have to agree, 20 -30 yards is kinda out there. Even 15 is quite a ways. At those distances, if I think someone is a threat I'm GTHOD.

The kentucky CCW class requires that


> you will fire at a standard police training silhouette target (type B-21) at a range of seven yards. You must place eleven (11) out of twenty (20) shots _within the outline of the silhouette_ to qualify for your license.


If you're at 75% at 15 yards, you shouldn't have any trouble with 7 yards.

I'll usually practice at 3-10 yards. I might run the target all the way to the end at the indoor range just for grins once in a while, but I'm not really practicing anything at that distance.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I always test sight position while using sandbags to steady my shaky hands. A sub 1 inch group with impact 1" above POA at 15 yards is what I am after.

Once you know what the gun is doing you can begin to judge yourself.

If shooting outdoors direction of the sun can impact sight picture by throwing shadows and bright areas differently dependant on position. Indoor lighting can produce similar effects.

When testing for accuracy I find setting the bottom of a bullseye on top of the sight picture produces better results than attempting to accurately hit the center of a big black bullseye.

If you have eyes of an Eagle you don't need these tricks. My old eyes do.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I like shooting at longer distance but mainly as entertainment. If you are wanting to get proficient in self defense shooting then the 21 foot thing Ky. requires is a pretty good thing to practice. In Kentucky for the BG to be a real threat you can't be too far away. There has been a few go to jail shouting the Castle Doctrine but taking a shot at 35 yards will get the judge to look at you a little funny. especially if you shot first.

Move in there nky1129 and try them at the test distance. as you get better if you want you can move around and sling ammo for fun all you want.Like many things though you have to crawl before you walk and when we are talking about shooting to defend yourself there is a really good chance you are going to be up close and personal.

That longer shot stuff is recreational shooting. That's what you do when you think to your self...Man..I think I have way too much ammo here. I think I'll get rid of some and make a little noise. Make room for some fresh stuff. :smt082 I think shooting is the best stress reliever there is but ya still have to practice the working aspect of it too. God forbid but you might need it one day.


----------



## nky1129 (Nov 3, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> .....Like many things though you have to crawl before you walk........


Absolutely. I think the excitement of it all kinda got the better of me. I want to try everything, when I should probably stick with the basics.

I appreciate all the advice from everyone. It won't fall on deaf ears. I am a little worried though. I officially have the bug, and I don't think it's curable. I agree that it's a great stress reliever, and more importantly it just plain makes sense to own a gun in today's world. But more than that, it's more fun than I thought it would be. Me and the Glock vs. the sinister, evil paper targets. Makes for a good afternoon.


----------



## dagored (Oct 29, 2008)

As bruce stated above, over 25 yards is out there. 

In my CC class, we were instructed that if we shoot someone in self defense over 25 feet, we better have a good reason.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

sounds like trigger control or flinching
i have heard that most glocks shoot a bit low
which is fine because the bullet didn't go over the BGs head

if you really want to get good at 25yds then get a longer sight radius 
like the glock 34 or a 6" revolver
in my younger days i could keep a clip of 45s from my govt 1911 on an 8x10 sheet of paper at 25yds - but that was a long time ago


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

nky1129 said:


> Absolutely. I think the excitement of it .... I officially have the bug, and I don't think it's curable.


It's only a matter of time (usually very quickly, though) before the addiction sets in and you're a lost (and broke) soul.:anim_lol:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

hideit said:


> ...in my younger days i could keep a *clip*:rock:


:smt077



dagored said:


> In my CC class, we were instructed that if we shoot someone in self defense over 25 feet, we better have a good reason.


That definitely makes sense. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------

